# need help with instaling ditch lights on a sd40-2



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

i have an sd40-2 UP engine and every pic i find of it has the ditch lights on it. Dose anyone have a tonsorial on how to install them i believe kadee has a kit to do it .


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

You probably would get much better help with a little more info like loco brand,approx. age,type of decoder on board,etc.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

Brakeman Jake said:


> You probably would get much better help with a little more info like loco brand,approx. age,type of decoder on board,etc.


its a bacmann sd40-2 i dont know what decoder it has but i plan to replace it with sound any ways. i just bought it last week


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Detail Associates make different HO ditch light kits so they probably have the one you need.
I don't know about Bachmann,but this loco probably has a "board" type decoder already.Provided you have the room,the TSU AT1000 should be an easy fit and will accomodate your ditch lights fine.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

Brakeman Jake said:


> Detail Associates make different HO ditch light kits so they probably have the one you need.
> I don't know about Bachmann,but this loco probably has a "board" type decoder already.Provided you have the room,the TSU AT1000 should be an easy fit and will accomodate your ditch lights fine.



thanks i will look for there website will probably use a digitrax tho since its more in my price range.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

ok i dot some ditch lights now all i need to do is find a good picture of a UP SD40-2 to see the color so i can pain then and install them oh and get a sound card


----------

